# Havent Had Piranhas In Years Starting Again Have Water ?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if you guys could tell me

1 What test kits to get?

2 What I should check?

3 What the levels should be?

4I have a 75 Gal Tank the water here is well water.

Thanks


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You need to cycle your tank 1st before adding any fish. Get a liquid test kit for Ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrite and PH. PH for piranhas should be 6 - 7.6 range.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

First you need to cycle your tank, do some research on that first.

After you've cycled:

You want a freshwater master test kit

You should check PH/nitrate/nitrite

Levels should be 75-82 temp
6.0-7.5 PH (varies alot, a stable PH>a lower PH)
0 nitrates
<0.3 nitrites

Well water is usually harder, but it is a lot purer with little to no chemicals in the water, which is a bonus.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I am not ading fish for a while, just added the water and rocks and stuff today. I am going to cycle it. Just wanting to get the info now.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Joe.G said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you guys could tell me
> 
> 1 What test kits to get?
> 
> ...


A freshwater master test kit with tests for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH should cover everything you need to get started.

You'll want to test the pH right out of your tap to see what you are working with, then you can fill your tank, add an ammonia source, and test for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate once a week or so until your ammonia and nitrite levels are 0 and you are registering nitrates.

Once the tank is cycled and you have fish in there, you can test bi-weekly, weekly, or more often if you notice a problem. Results after the cycle should show 0 ammonia and nitrite and aim for less than 20ppm nitrate, although anything less than 40ppm or so should be fine.

Well water should be fine, you shouldn't need dechlorinator and you probably have pretty hard water, so the risk of a pH crash is almost non-existant.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok I got themaster kit Ill check the water in a day or two.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds like you are on the right track. Ensure the decor you are adding doesn't affect ph.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok my PH is holding steady right around 7.8

Ammonia is about .25

Nitrite and Nitrate seem to be at 0.


----------

